# Where to buy seasoned wood? - Long Island, NY



## UnSub45 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have been trying to find a place to buy seasoned wood in the Nassau/Suffolk part of Long Island, NY with no luck. Are there any Long Islanders here that can recommend a place? I am looking for about 2 cords.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dix (Oct 2, 2009)

What town?


----------



## UnSub45 (Oct 2, 2009)

Bethpage


----------



## gzecc (Oct 2, 2009)

Go to somebody's yard where they store it.  Pick it like you picking fruit at the supermarket.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 2, 2009)

Doesn't LEE'S WOOD CO run around those parts?


----------



## UnSub45 (Oct 2, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Doesn't LEE'S WOOD CO run around those parts?



I just did a search but could not find any company around here by that name. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Dix (Oct 2, 2009)

I doubt my guy in Yaphank would go that far.  I can PM you his # if you like, how ever.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 2, 2009)

LEE is a regular on the board but suspect he's out earning his keep about now.  He'll be around later and confirm whether he delivers in your area.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/member/3151/


----------



## UnSub45 (Oct 2, 2009)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> I doubt my guy in Yaphank would go that far.  I can PM you his # if you like, how ever.



Please do. I am not against picking it up a 1/2 cord at a time.


----------



## Dix (Oct 2, 2009)

Okey doke, will do it tonight from home.


----------



## karri0n (Oct 2, 2009)

Unsub,

Welcome to the forums!

Please be aware most wood you get this time of year from a wood dealer will not be fully dry. This is even more true if they are advertising mostly oak. Even if they say it's seasoned, you should get your wood a year in advance(either by cutting it or buying it), and try hard to get two years ahead on your wood supply. Good luck and happy burning.


----------



## UnSub45 (Oct 2, 2009)

karri0n said:
			
		

> Unsub,
> 
> Welcome to the forums!
> 
> Please be aware most wood you get this time of year from a wood dealer will not be fully dry. This is even more true if they are advertising mostly oak. Even if they say it's seasoned, you should get your wood a year in advance(either by cutting it or buying it), and try hard to get two years ahead on your wood supply. Good luck and happy burning.



You speak the truth. I have tried 5 places so far. Nothing is close to being seasoned. I do have 2 cords for next year already. Most of it is more seasoned then what people are trying to sell me. I may very well not be able to use my new stove this year. This post was my last resort.


----------



## karri0n (Oct 2, 2009)

I got by with unseasoned wood, two years in a row. You can get pallets and bust em up for dry wood, mix dry wood with the seasoned, and only load the wet wood up on a fully hot bed of coals. If it's within your ability to just heat with oil or gas this year, it's also a possibility. There's always a way to make it work, don't lose heart. You very well may make a good score and end up with someone who has some real dry wood!


----------



## celtica (Oct 2, 2009)

It's true that you can't get seasoned wood on the Island but you can't not use the stove.  Last year was my first season burning and I had the same problem.  I wasn't going to wait to use the stove so I would buy some of the Home Depot kiln dried stuff and used that to get good fires going then put the greener stuff to use.  A bit expensive but it worked well enough.  I never really got the stove to max temp but it was putting off good heat.  My flue is a straight shot and when the guy came to do the cleaning he said it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## JotulOwner (Oct 2, 2009)

UnSub45 said:
			
		

> I have been trying to find a place to buy seasoned wood in the Nassau/Suffolk part of Long Island, NY with no luck. Are there any Long Islanders here that can recommend a place? I am looking for about 2 cords.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I have enough wood right now, but I visited this guy in August when I was looking for wood. I didn't buy because of the  distance he is from my home and the fact that I couldn't get a trailer when all the college students were moving their stuff.

He is the straightest shooter I have seen yet when it comes to selling firewood. He gets free wood from tree removal companies and splits/stacks himself to make some extra cash. He also heats his modest home with wood. It's stacked on pallets and covered at the top since split many months ago. The only issue is that you must pick it up unless you are close and want to pay much more. If you have a truck, that's great, or if you have a trailer hitch, rent from Uhaul and make a day of it. 

I do recommend you take him up on the offer to test the moisture level. Bring a meter and an ax if you have them. At that price, I would expect only the best. Also, he stacks on 3x4 foot pallets so make sure it is 5 and a third feet high across the stack (he tapers the piles on top to allow for water runoff).

http://longisland.craigslist.org/for/1399365211.html


----------



## celtica (Oct 11, 2009)

I picked up a truck load from "firewood by Jim" from the link above.  His wood is pretty good but not quite the levels he states.  Inside MC on my load is between 24-28% not too bad. The stuff I got delivered during the summer is in the mid 30's.  I am going back next week.


----------



## fredarm (Oct 11, 2009)

Try a pressed wood product like Bio Bricks or Envi Blocks.  I mixed them with less than ideally seasoned wood last year and they worked great.


----------



## Dix (Oct 11, 2009)

It's hard to get wood here. You've GOT to get it split atleast one year ahead.

I got my delivery this week. I'm sorting through the pile. Stuff good to go, stuff to put in "speed dry", and forget about it untill next year.

I've got enough to get through the winter, and once 2 more oaks come down at the end of the month, and with everything I have ready to split, I'll have 3 + years worth of wood. This acre is heavily, heavily wooded.


----------



## JustWood (Oct 11, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> LEE is a regular on the board but suspect he's out earning his keep about now.  He'll be around later and confirm whether he delivers in your area.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/member/3151/



Sorry ! Not in NYC either!


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 11, 2009)

busiLEEprocessing said:
			
		

> Sorry ! Not in NYC either!


OK that's two places you're not in then.


----------



## hlozada1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Good Luck!! I started splitting my own. I got tired of the scams of short wood. Green wood. Carpenter ant wood. I started using the Envi 8 Blocks Last year. Im ordering 2 tons this year. They burned cleaner, longer and hotter. Try www.thelogsplitter.net. He is running a July special. $275 and free shipping. Liberty bricks are $300. plus delivery.


----------



## hoof120 (Jul 28, 2010)

How do the enviblock burn compared to firewood?


----------



## hlozada1 (Jul 28, 2010)

I love them. No bugs and they are dry. I use fatwood to light them. I have gotten an hour to 1:15 on a single block with an amber base. They leave a fine ash. No surprise nails. Easy to clean. They are made by the same company that makes barefoot pellets. I used their pellets at my house and the blocks at my parents. I tried the heatsmart Bricks and Liberty Bricks. They both have some soft wood in them. I found they burned faster and did not get as much east as the Envi.


----------



## hoof120 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks I'm going to check them out. firewood on Long Island sucks. I've never gotten true seasoned wood.


----------

